

Diablo III's Digital Rights Management System Isn't So Bad - vantech
http://www.techvibes.com/blog/diablo-iiis-digital-rights-management-system-isnt-so-bad-2012-05-29

======
t0nyh0
The gaming industry is increasingly making games more social. People are now
getting more and more used to playing with strangers online. The whole idea of
achievements and badges definitely enable this. Yes it's great to beat a game,
but now you can beat a game and then boast about it publicly - feeding
his/her's ego and that is immensely addicting.

Diablo 3's DRM is practically invisible, because you need to be online
anyways, how else would you boast to your friends about that new legendary
item that you just got.

